# How good is the Kershaw Ken Onion Blur?



## FlashKat (Jun 28, 2015)

I am contemplating on buy the Kershaw Ken Onion Blur, but I was wondering on the quality.
I don't see much talk about Kershaw knives, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## GaryM (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't have a blur, but I love my Kershaw Camber.


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 28, 2015)

That's great to know... Thanks!!!!!!


GaryM said:


> Don't have a blur, but I love my Kershaw Camber.


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 29, 2015)

It's actually one of Kershaw/KAI's perennial favorites and has a cult like following with avid collectors on many of the knife forums...with many de-assisting the Speedsafe function to make it a manual opener. It comes in countless variations and is generally considered a value packed folder for the money, particulary the S30v and newer Elmax versions. Quality is very high, and KAI's warranty is one of the best in the production knife world. Not my thing but many seem to love it.


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks cyclesport!!! Awesome to hear good things about it!!! I went ahead and ordered it.


cyclesport said:


> It's actually one of Kershaw/KAI's perennial favorites and has a cult like following with avid collectors on many of the knife forums...with many de-assisting the Speedsafe function to make it a manual opener. It comes in countless variations and is generally considered a value packed folder for the money, particulary the S30v and newer Elmax versions. Quality is very high, and KAI's warranty is one of the best in the production knife world. Not my thing but many seem to love it.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have carried my s30v blur since 2003. that is saying a lot. I just sent it to kai and they replaced a grip panel and clip and sharpened it. no charge.


----------



## wjv (Jul 15, 2015)

No Blur, but I do have the Scallion, Cryo, Ember and a couple others. All GREAT knives.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Jul 16, 2015)

I own several Kershaw folders: Leek, Scallion, OSO, Salvo, etc and yes, they are great knives, made in the USA with very high quality as expected from Kershaw. Never owned a Blur but I think you should do your own research and decide for your self since everybody has their own opinion when it comes to the Blur or any other folder. Here are all the "critical reviews" on Amazon regarding the Blur.
http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1670O...ll_formats&filterByStar=critical&pageNumber=1


----------



## cland72 (Jul 16, 2015)

I know my post isn't timely, but I've owned a Blur for several years. Easily my favorite folder. It opens quickly, sharpens easily, and is just a well made knife. I'm no knife snob, but I give it a big thumbs up.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a Blur that has been an EDC that alternates with my Benchmade D2 Nitrous Stryker and a very old "made in USA "Gerber that was found and I happened to overhear the manager say to just sell it at today's price. The Blur holds its edge well, the automatic open feature has worked flawlessly and the clip does an admirable job. Of the 3 knives, it was the least expensive by a factor of 50% and yet has held up very well. I sharpen and maintain all my knives myself. As a woodcarver, there are many occasions when it is called to do work the blade was not intended to do, and yet it works well at every task I give it from carving to cleaning fish or a million other uses. For the price it is a good value.


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 17, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's comments, and I did buy a Kershaw Blur Tanto Knife!! It's a great little knife!!!!


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 17, 2015)

blur doesn't have the flipper. that's a deal breaker for me. here's the Knockout, one of the best. all aluminum liners but with a steel lockbar


----------



## cland72 (Jul 17, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> blur doesn't have the flipper. that's a deal breaker for me. here's the Knockout, one of the best. all aluminum liners but with a steel lockbar



What do you mean by "the flipper"?


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 17, 2015)

cland72 said:


> What do you mean by "the flipper"?



It's one of the newer (first seen on customs in the mid-90's) innovations in folder opening mechanisms.

Flippers come in many different shapes, but the basic mechanics are simple: a part of the blade is shaped into a shark-fin like protrusion that extends through the spine of the knife when closed. The flipper’s open-back construction is what makes a liner or frame lock necessary. Pushing down or pulling back on the flipper puts pressure on the detent, which is a combination of a tiny notch and bearing on the blade and handle designed to hold the blade closed) . When the applied pressure overcomes the detent then the blade will snap into the open position. Finger pressure alone should be enough. Most flippers also incorporate bearing based pivots to make the blade swing open as effortless as possible.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 17, 2015)

cyclesport said:


> It's one of the newer (first seen on customs in the mid-90's) innovations in folder opening mechanisms.
> 
> Flippers come in many different shapes, but the basic mechanics are simple: a part of the blade is shaped into a shark-fin like protrusion that extends through the spine of the knife when closed. The flipper’s open-back construction is what makes a liner or frame lock necessary. Pushing down or pulling back on the flipper puts pressure on the detent, which is a combination of a tiny notch and bearing on the blade and handle designed to hold the blade closed) . When the applied pressure overcomes the detent then the blade will snap into the open position. Finger pressure alone should be enough. Most flippers also incorporate bearing based pivots to make the blade swing open as effortless as possible.



I'm not sure how this is different than the "speed assist" on the Blur, but I'm not a knife guy. Your explanation was thorough, but I still don't exactly understand how the two things differ.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Jul 17, 2015)

cland72 said:


> What do you mean by "the flipper"?


Check these videos for a better understanding of "spring assisted knives"
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty67e_mhF28

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUnD3kCghOM*


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 17, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I'm not sure how this is different than the "speed assist" on the Blur, but I'm not a knife guy. Your explanation was thorough, but I still don't exactly understand how the two things differ.



Flippers are considered manual openers, since there are no springs (or torsion bars as with Kershaw) that are associated with assisted openers.


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 21, 2015)

I had a tanto blur but has since sold it off. As an assisted opener, its fast and reliable. Very nice scales and grippy. Not too big but not too small of a blade that does a multitude of stuff easily. I had an issue though, sometimes the knife opens in the pocket and once on my shirt pocket. It did some damage though mostly on the clothing. So do take care while edc'ing it.


----------



## DeerSlayer7600 (Dec 26, 2015)

I carry a Blur at work and it is a fantastic knife. Outside of work I carry the Kershaw Knockout which replaced my Shallot for EDC. I'm a bit of a Kershaw addict and currently have 6 of them. Can't stop buying them!


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been carrying one daily for work the last few months and it has held up great! Hard to beat for the price.

woot had them for $30 today!


----------



## subinoob (Jan 12, 2016)

I have owned my blur for the last 4 years and edc it for the first 2 until I bought my first auto knife and just lost interest in the blur but I still have it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I had to chime in on this one. The Blur is a benchmark mid sized assisted folder. Ken Onions ergonomic design of both the handle and the blade as well as the speed safe system itself are on prime display with the Blur. I liked the Blur so much I ended up with 6 of them. Today, years after its release its still one of Kershaws best sellers. The ergonomics are still great, the slight recurve of the blade edge still works as intended and the blade still shoots out of the handle as well as when I got them. The S30V Blur came out of the box with the sharpest factory edge I have ever seen I dont know how they did it.

Times changed rapidly along with the Blurs release and still successful run. The overbuilt trend kicked in and all the sudden the Blur looks thin and weak compared to the tsunami of overbuilt folder that came to market over the years. Ken Onion took care of that with the Zero Tolerance 0350 which is an up sized blur with thicker liners etc. then of course there is the too big 300 series. Many have argued over what model is actually the Blurs successor despite Onion himself saying its the 0350. Many say its the Knockout because it has the same thumb studs as the Blur some say its the Piston now people say its the new Camber despite the fact Onion did not design it. Camber is totally outstanding btw,

To sum up the Blur is still a top shelf mid size assisted knife today just as much as it was upon release. There are the uber rare cpm154 Blurs floating around but prices are sky high. If youre gonna get a Blur get the S30V version.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Sep 12, 2016)

+1 on the camber being an outstanding knife. it replaced the blur in my pocket. no looking back.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the Kershaw Leek and Blur. Got one from USA Made Blade. Someone gave me a Leek as a gift. It was my first Ker. That got me thinking I want to try another Ker. Once I held the Blur in all Black, I was in love! You know you are holding a tool. I highly recommend it if you want a 4 oz knife that is ready to work.

The Leek feels light weight and the tip, to me, is the weak point. I slightly bent mine right after I got it. I don't even know how I did it. However, with a little work and fine stone I got it back in line. So, anyone interested in the Leek, just be aware if you plan some heavy use, it probably isn't for you. I would call it a "Gentleman's" knife, if you will. I find it much lighter & thinner than the Blur. It will disappear in your pockets. Where as the Blur, you know you have it in your pocket. Also on the Leek: it has a cheesy plastic safety gizmo that you can slide to make sure the blade is locked in the closed position. I find this is kinda flimsy and comes loose. So, to solve that I slid it out of the way of the blade and screwed it down tight. So now, no more safety feature, but I haven't had a issue with it accidentally opening. And I have carried it a ton! BTW: The thing flings open with the authority of a switchblade. 
You want" 
Working blade: Go with the Blur and you can work it hard with no worries or regrets. Blur = cut yellow or white plastic straps off of crates. 
Classy office blade: Go with the Leek and enjoy a sleek razor sharp needle point blade. Leek = cut open the manifest envelope from said crate! lol


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a few Kershaws and love the Leek.I considered the Blur but I always thought the liner lock seemed a little on the weak side for the size of the knife and have seen some complaints about it.Otherwise it seems like a great knife.Anybody had any trouble with the lock failing while the knife was open?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 22, 2016)

never had a lock fail on any of my Blur's. Took a couple apart and made Frankenblurs. For general purpose tasks the Blur is outstanding. Ive seen vids of people spine whacking their Blurs until the lock fails thus they consider it a bad knife. As far as I know you dont cut with a knife by holding it blade up or whacking its spine upside down. I have actually tried this and none of them failed. None of my blurs have ever failed.

If you do not feel safe with the Blur's liner lock get for a few bucks more a ZT 0350. It is basically a scaled up Blur I have 3. Favorite is my exclusive 0350 with M390 blade. The lock on the 0350 is nice and thick never had any of them fail on my either.

I carried a Leek for a couple years. As long as you remember to lock the blade shut you will be fine if you dont and that thing goes off in your pocket you are going to have a very bad day.

Its strange. A couple of years ago a certain retailer had a limited run G10/S30V/Wharncliffe Leek for roughly $170. Now they go for up to $300


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 23, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> never had a lock fail on any of my Blur's. Took a couple apart and made Frankenblurs. For general purpose tasks the Blur is outstanding. Ive seen vids of people spine whacking their Blurs until the lock fails thus they consider it a bad knife. As far as I know you dont cut with a knife by holding it blade up or whacking its spine upside down. I have actually tried this and none of them failed. None of my blurs have ever failed.
> 
> If you do not feel safe with the Blur's liner lock get for a few bucks more a ZT 0350. It is basically a scaled up Blur I have 3. Favorite is my exclusive 0350 with M390 blade. The lock on the 0350 is nice and thick never had any of them fail on my either.
> 
> ...



I have the G10/S30V/Random Leek (it was under $100) but didn't get in on the standard blade model.I was looking at the Leek and Blur in ELMAX but they are long gone now as well and I am not willing to pay collector prices.Never had a Leek flip open in my pocket but the standard stainless handle model worked out of my pocket a couple times and flipped open when it fell.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 23, 2016)

this thread has made me dig out a couple FrankenBlurs I stopped mid project. Need to order some steel stand offs as I lost the old ones but Blur is still a light weight almost do it all wonder. Still worth the price charged.


----------

